# Was haltet ihr von C#



## KamerSpz (4. August 2011)

Moin Moin

Wollt mal in die Runde Fragen was ihr von C# haltet. Ist es wirklich so gut und einfach wie es immer behauptet wird?
Arbeite meistens mit Delphi oder C++


----------



## dj*viper (4. August 2011)

soll wohl einfacher sein...ich arbeite aber auch mit c++


----------



## KamerSpz (4. August 2011)

Ich würde auch meinen das C# wesentlich langsamer ist als C++
Is vielleicht nur nen Net Framwork pusher.


----------



## dj*viper (4. August 2011)

jeder hat seine lieblingssprache 
alle programmiersprachen haben ihr vor- und nachteile.


----------



## Ahab (4. August 2011)

Der Umstieg von Java zu C# soll recht einfach sein. So kann man beispielsweise als Android-Entwickler leicht nach Windows Phone expandieren und seine App auf mehreren Plattformen anbieten. Bei iOS und Objective C sieht das wohl schon anders aus. 

Würde ich eine App entwickeln wollen, würde ich sie für Windows Phone entwickeln, da gefällt mir das Design mit Abstand am besten.


----------



## HAWX (4. August 2011)

Generell soll das Entwickeln für iOS, aber mit am Besten funktionieren. Das habe ich schon mehrfach gelesen.


----------



## KamerSpz (4. August 2011)

Ja ok das stimmt die entwicklung auf mehreren Plattformen hat C# wohl seine großen Vorteile


----------



## AMD (4. August 2011)

C# ist schon eine ganz gute Sprache.
Ich bin ein großer Feind von Java - das muss man einfach so sagen aber C# ist schon ganz ordentlich in meinen Augen und so langsam ist das garnicht!

Letztendlich ist ja auch oft der Code entscheidet wie schnell eine Anwendung ist (und ich möchte jetzt nicht gleich wieder hören "aber C++ ist trotzdem schneller" )


----------



## KamerSpz (4. August 2011)

Nein das stimmt schon das C# ordentlich is, aber denke mal das z.B. 90% der Spieleprogrammierer dennoch C++ verwenden zwecks geschwindigkeitsvorteil bei DirectX. Hab auch mal geschaut gibt kaum Bücher mit C# und DirectX. Für nomale kleinere Programmanwendungen ist bestimmt C# ganz brauchbar. 
In was is eigentlich Windows 7 programmiert ??


----------



## hardware_fanatiker (4. August 2011)

Um mal das OT noch weiter zu treiben :

Mit welcher Programmiersprache wurde Windows 7 geschrieben?


----------



## AMD (4. August 2011)

DX + C# klappt gut! Nur es ist halt wie du schon sagst nicht so üblich^^

Windows (7) wird in Assembler und C geschrieben (nicht C++!)

Edit// Hardware_fanatiker hat ja schon was geschrieben - garnicht gesehen! 
Aber dort wird behauptet, dass es größtenteils in C++ geschrieben wurde! Glaube ich eher weniger.


----------



## hardware_fanatiker (4. August 2011)

Kann's sein das du das mit dem Linux Kernel verwechselst? 
Aber es scheint ja auch so zu sein, das Windows erst in c geschrieben wurde und dann die neuen sachen in c++.


----------



## AMD (4. August 2011)

Hm nee eig. verwechsel ich da nix!
Also bei Windows XP kam definitiv noch kein C++ zum zuge und bei Vista meine ich auch noch nicht... wie das bei 7 ist nagut... aber ich meine schon oft gelesen zu haben das dort größtenteils auch C zum Einsatz kommt (und eben ASM)


----------



## hardware_fanatiker (4. August 2011)

So nächste Quelle, diesmal direkter . Übrigens noch vor dem Launch von Windows 7. 

What Programming Language is Windows written in?


----------



## AMD (4. August 2011)

Nagut, lassen wir das einfach mal so stehen


----------



## bingo88 (4. August 2011)

KamerSpz schrieb:


> Nein das stimmt schon das C# ordentlich is, aber denke mal das z.B. 90% der Spieleprogrammierer dennoch C++ verwenden zwecks geschwindigkeitsvorteil bei DirectX. Hab auch mal geschaut gibt kaum Bücher mit C# und DirectX. Für nomale kleinere Programmanwendungen ist bestimmt C# ganz brauchbar.
> In was is eigentlich Windows 7 programmiert ??


 DX + C# nicht unbedingt, aber XNA ist recht beliebt. Und langsam ist es auch nicht wirklich


----------



## Akkuschrauber (7. August 2011)

Naja, ich find, wenn man schon so weit abstrahieren will wie C#, kann man auch gleich Java nehmen.
Von der Syntax orientiert sich C# stark an Java. Java hat meiner Meinung nach den Vorteil, dass es eine etablierte Sprache ist, die als einzige mir bekannte wirklich als plattformunabhängig bezeichnet werden kann...


----------



## Triniter (16. August 2011)

Ich komme aus der Automotive Welt und dort entwickle ich auf Steuergeräte Basis aktuell 100% C (um genau zu sein ANSI C90). Wenn ich aber kleinere Hilfsprogramme benötige nehm ich mir dazu immer das kostenlose Visual Studio C# Express her. Im Normalfall habe ich dort ziemlich schnell meine Funktionen zusammengeklickt. Wenn ich allerdings einzelne Funktionen abseits vom Steuergerät testen will schreibe ich mir im Normalfall irgend welche Wrapper in C und debugge das über die Console. C++ kommt bei mir deshalb eigentlich fast gar nicht mehr zum Einsatz.


----------

